# Best time to fish Venice.



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

I was was going to plan an early trip to fish Venice this year. We have been there a couple of times in the late summer but would like to fish early in the year while the fish are closer to shore. Which is the best month to fish, taking in to consideration the fishing and weather conditions. Feb, March, or April???? Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Danny Barck


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Daniel, if big tuna is what you are after (150-200 pounds), February is when everything really gets kicked off. Chunking is the name of the game that time of year. Wahoo generally make a strong early season showing and have already set up shop in close on some of the rigs. Best time I can tell you to go is around Mardi Gras. That's when the tuna bite has really fired off the last couple of years. Weather is definitely not your best friend that time of year. We get a few good fish in April but for the most part, the fish start to disperse offshore again and just the 30-40 pound juveniles are the ones that are caught, especially towards the end of the month.


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

For what species?


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

We are going to be primarily going after tuna. I had heard that many of the other species are not around much that time of year, i.e. Mahi, wahoo, kings etc. Is this information corect?


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information Woody.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

DanielBArck said:


> We are going to be primarily going after tuna. I had heard that many of the other species are not around much that time of year, i.e. Mahi, wahoo, kings etc. Is this information corect?



There are more kings than you can shake a stick at. They become quite the nuisance while chunking, at times. They do make good bait however so keep a few for the chunk meat bucket. I've had days where I will retie over 75 hooks. Sometimes you have to feed them before you can feed the big yellows. Dolphin are not completely offshore but are nowhere around the lump. You can find them down in green canyon and some of the closer floaters, but for the most part, don't plan on seeing them again until May. PLENTY of wahoo to be had though.


----------

